
 We'll guess your brain's political ideology - weatherlight
http://chartsme.com/
======
greenyoda
To save you the effort of taking the entire survey to find out the methodology
(disclosed on the last page), here it is:

 _How does this work?

A 2014 study[1] concluded that people who were more prone to disgust are more
conservative and tend to align with the republican party. But, why?

Some scientists believe it's ancestral and that the adverse reactions were
used to protect primitive ancestors from contamination and disease. This way a
person wouldn't confuse drinking water with dirty pond scum.

The study measured participants' brain response to "disgusting" imagery using
an MRI. The study could predict party affiliation with up to 98% confidence.
The questionaire on chartsme.com uses Jonathan Haidt's disgust scale[2] in
lieu of MRI and imagery, so results are likely far less accurate. Watch TED
Talk[3] to learn more or read "Yuck!: The Nature and Moral Significance of
Disgust".[4]_

[1] [http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822(14)0...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822\(14\)01213-5?_returnURL=http%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS0960982214012135%3Fshowall%3Dtrue)

[2]
[http://people.stern.nyu.edu/jhaidt/disgustscale.html](http://people.stern.nyu.edu/jhaidt/disgustscale.html)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YL3LT1ZvOM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YL3LT1ZvOM)

[4]
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0262015587](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0262015587)

~~~
warrenpj
What other personality traits are correlated with political ideology? Are
these studies worth taking seriously?

For example, according to the (corrected) study [1] conservatives are higher
in "social desirability and neuroticism", while liberals are higher in
"psychoticism".

[1]
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/ajps.12216/epdf](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/ajps.12216/epdf)

Related article: [http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/436424/presenting-
one-m...](http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/436424/presenting-one-most-
humiliating-academic-mistakes-ever)

~~~
jwdunne
Looks a lot like this quiz scores based on openness to experience thinking in
terms of OCEAN. Those who have a greater openness to experience tend to be
more liberal.

You could compare popularity of policies amongst types of voters and look to
see what of the other personality traits influence those decisions.

Fiscal conservatism, for example, doesn't sound like a case of openness but
rather conscientiousness. Spending within your means, keeping a budget and
generally being organised financially is a conscientious activity.

Issues surrounding immigration could be down to both openness and neuroticism.
The fear of culture erosion, terror attacks and such would align with lower
openness and perhaps higher neuroticism in some cases.

As a side note I've been turning over the role of dopamine, serotonin,
oxytocin, cortisol and adrenaline in voting decisions. The common tactic of
fear mongering threatens security - how does that influence the activity of
the aforementioned neurotransmitters? Is there a method of campaigning that
will counter act it? Its very interesting looking at elections through this
lense.

------
kogepathic
This website seems to be intended for an American audience. As someone not
from the US, it would be great if they changed the last page to say "Your
brain is more Liberal" or "You have a liberal ideology" instead of "Your brain
is a Democrat"

All part of that i18n!

I come from a country which is considered socialist by American standards, and
I find I don't even relate to US Democrats because they're too far right. Even
the most conservative party in my country is more left than US Democrats are.

------
jwm4
Complete BS. This prediction algorithm said i was 78% liberal/Democrat. Have
voted for most conservative candidate in every local, state, national election
for 38 years.

~~~
Olscore
Yep. I received a similar score (73% liberal) and consider myself in-between
Libertarian and Conservative. The test is totally bogus.

------
afsina
No libertarian?

~~~
mgarfias
Yup. Said I was a democrat. Not a chance

~~~
barisser
My experience also

------
sverige
Totally missed on me. But things involving natural processes don't disgust me
much.

~~~
exit
which way did it guess?

~~~
anaolykarpov
It most probably said he's a liberal while he identifies as a conservator.

------
ap22213
Could be why many of my conservative friends would be disgusted to go to a
liberal talk, whereas many of my liberal friends would be very interested to
go to a conservative one.

~~~
Endy
That could also be because of the bias toward open-mindedness amongst
liberals. Conservativism is defeated most effectively by the opening of the
mind to new ideas, new thoughts, and differing opinions.

~~~
Olscore
Except the Regressive Left is doing a good job proving they aren't all that
open minded. The new liberal coming out of college campuses from safe spaces
is not open minded at all. So perhaps in the past Liberals could make the
claim of open mindedness, but not today. Especially when conservatives are
banned from speaking on college campuses, not to mention being banned from
social media.

------
Agentlien
This was all about disgust and a lot of these questions were about blood, guts
and death. So, I guess it would rate doctors in general as liberal?

------
vixen99
Utterly wrong ('76% democrat') for this British 'small c' conservative.

